# Another major career change ...



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Yea.
Hell, I'm young. I got time. I'm only 67.

I was talking to a young lady the other day after my poker tournament and she is a Nurse Practitioner with a specialty in maternity. She's a midwife.

Well, I've decided that I'm going to be a mid-husband.
Not sure how, but I DO know why.

I wonder how my wife is going to take this.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> Yea.
> Hell, I'm young. I got time. I'm only 67.
> 
> I was talking to a young lady the other day after my poker tournament and she is a Nurse Practitioner with a specialty in maternity. She's a midwife.
> ...


What about being a super model?
I hear they make good money


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

wallae said:


> What about being a super model?
> I hear they make good money


Naw.
I got a bad back, and more than a few scars.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> I wonder how my wife is going to take this.


were you even with her when her bowling balls came out of her? :roflmao: &#129490;


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

SHalester said:


> were you even with her when her bowling balls came out of her? :roflmao: &#129490;


No, no.
When I roll off ... I'M DONE.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> When I roll off ... I'M DONE.


chicken; but you are older, so did it the OLD way.

I was right there. Saw her unzipped, spread and jr pulled right out; handed to me; handed to her; and right in the oven he went (he was kinda yellow and purple). And that oven is QUITE hot. Gotta cook him right up. -o:


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

SHalester said:


> chicken; but you are older, so did it the OLD way.
> 
> I was right there. Saw her unzipped, spread and jr pulled right out; handed to me; handed to her; and right in the oven he went (he was kinda yellow and purple). And that oven is QUITE hot. Gotta cook him right up. -o:


I'm totally not understanding the oven reference... I'm guessing it is some sort of figurative thing but Google isn't helping me out. What am I missing?


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Trafficat said:


> I'm totally not understanding the oven reference


more like a stove. Oh, or a kitchen heating lamp. Jaundice baby.

https://www.google.com/search?client=firefox-b-1-d&q=what+is+jaundice+in+babies


----------



## Dr. Saw Bones (Feb 2, 2021)

SHalester said:


> chicken; but you are older, so did it the OLD way.
> 
> I was right there. Saw her unzipped, spread and jr pulled right out; handed to me; handed to her; and right in the oven he went (he was kinda yellow and purple). And that oven is QUITE hot. Gotta cook him right up. -o:


How two women make a baby?


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Dr. Saw Bones said:


> How two women make a baby?


https://www.nationalgeographic.com/science/article/news-gene-editing-crispr-mice-stem-cells
In mice, they took the genetic material from two female mice and had it carried in a third female mouse as the surrogate mother. In the future, this will be the technique that will be used by lesbian couples and triples to have children together that are related. Male couples however are SOL without involving a female because of the lack of a uterus... at least until they develop an artificial uterus.


----------



## Dr. Saw Bones (Feb 2, 2021)

Trafficat said:


> https://www.nationalgeographic.com/science/article/news-gene-editing-crispr-mice-stem-cells
> In mice, they took the genetic material from two female mice and had it carried in a third female mouse as the surrogate mother. In the future, this will be the technique that will be used by lesbian couples and triples to have children together that are related. Male couples however are SOL without involving a female because of the lack of a uterus... at least until they develop an artificial uterus.


Would this be able to work on humans? Just because they could do it on mice, doesn't mean it will be able to work on humans. Plus if no sperm how does the egg become fertilized? Still doesn't answer what she means that her ***** partner had their baby. Something is missing and it is not a mouse... Or maybe it is.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)




----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Dr. Saw Bones said:


> Would this be able to work on humans? Just because they could do it on mice, doesn't mean it will be able to work on humans. Plus if no sperm how does the egg become fertilized? Still doesn't answer what she means that her ***** partner had their baby. Something is missing and it is not a mouse... Or maybe it is.


When the egg is fertilized, genetic material from the sperm combine with the genetic material from the egg to construct all chromosomes.

In this technique, you take chromosomes from one mom's egg and you combine it with the chromosomes from the other mom's egg. The only limitation I see is that the two mothers would probably be forced to have a daughter since they only have X chromosomes and no Y chromosomes.

Could it be used on humans? Probably. It might take a little bit of effort and result in some complications, but I bet it would work. Only way to find out is to try. Legal liability is probably the main thing slowing people down from trying in humans.

Just like with cloning. I'm sure cloning works on people too, not just sheep. Of course, cloning is not without some complications.


----------



## Dr. Saw Bones (Feb 2, 2021)

Trafficat said:


> When the egg is fertilized, genetic material from the sperm combine with the genetic material from the egg to construct all chromosomes.
> 
> In this technique, you take chromosomes from one mom's egg and you combine it with the chromosomes from the other mom's egg. The only limitation I see is that the two mothers would probably be forced to have a daughter since they only have X chromosomes and no Y chromosomes.
> 
> ...


Why is it reduced to mice? They don't seem to be doing this on pigs or cows so far?


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Mice reproduce quickly and make it easy to test your processes. They are by far the most common animal used in mammal testing. You have to start somewhere. The genetic recombination processes all the way up through child birth are basically identical across mammals. I would be far more surprised if this didn't work on a different species of mammals than if it did.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

UberBastid said:


> Yea.
> Hell, I'm young. I got time. I'm only 67.
> 
> I was talking to a young lady the other day after my poker tournament and she is a Nurse Practitioner with a specialty in maternity. She's a midwife.
> ...


Big hands are NOT. A plus when checking for dialation.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Big hands are NOT. A plus when checking for dialation.


As you may know, when I was much younger I was a Surgical Tech.
I did 'trauma call' four nights a week, and was therefore very exerienced at C-Sections. (WHY do they never happen at 1 o'clock in the afternoon?)
I could (and did) do a section in my sleep.

An hour before I was warm in my bed, it was after 3am, not light out yet.
I had my back to the patient who had just been wheeled in and put on the table.
I was arranging and counting instruments and sponges on the back table.

I heard Doc 1 say: "What was the last dealation check, and when."
Doc 2 says: "About a half hour ago and it was two centimeters."
Doc 1: "Lets check again."
Pause
Doc 1: "I'd say about four centimeters."
Doc 2: "No. Really?"
I turned around to look at them incredulously.
Doc 2: "Lemme check again. Ugh. I think we are at five centimeters."
Doc 1: "Really?"
He gets his hands back in there. Looks up at me and says, "We gonna have a baby folks."

Ten minutes later the sound of a baby crying was heard.
Great for mom and baby; the most successful surgery is the one you don't have to do - but it ruined my whole day.


----------

